# Counting Down!!! April 2018 Results



## PE-Apr2018-Power (May 7, 2018)

If we follow last year’s pattern, the results will come out next Monday!!! This wait will eventually kill me.  :huh:  :wacko:


----------



## pcboiler (May 7, 2018)

Driving me nuts.  I don't want to start anything because I'm afraid I'm going to have to start studying again...this wait is miserable.


----------



## tatyanam (May 7, 2018)

Relax, you can't do anything about it anyway.  Just go with a flow.  I, most likely failed, but I am not going to think about it  until i get results.


----------



## Szar (May 7, 2018)

Pretty sure it was the 21st  in 2017 wasn' it? 

Two weeks left?


----------



## Trademark04 (May 8, 2018)

Yes, it was the 21st. 

Edit: Test date 4/21/17, result email notification 5/25/17. Note, my results were obtained after others obtained results earlier in the week. WI

Test date 4/13/18, result projected week of 5/14/18


----------



## 14kAIC (May 8, 2018)

Trademark04 said:


> Yes, it was the 21st.


Weren't the results of April 2017 released on the 25th?


----------



## ME_VT_PE (May 8, 2018)

this thread makes me happy. COME ON RESULTS!


----------



## Szar (May 8, 2018)

14kAIC said:


> Weren't the results of April 2017 released on the 25th?


Officially yes.  But we have a thread floating around that indicated results started coming out earlier.  Ill see if I can find it again...

(Assuming I'm not Crazy...)


----------



## Szar (May 8, 2018)

Ok. Im just Crazy...


----------



## SacMe24 (May 8, 2018)

I personally think results will be announced the week of May 21 but love the idea of it possibly happening NEXT WEEK !


----------



## wvengineer (May 8, 2018)

I have the 17th for an early date, and the 22nd for a late date.  That's assuming 35 days from the day of the test.


----------



## wvengineer (May 8, 2018)

wvengineer said:


> I have the 17th for an early date, and the 22nd for a late date.  That's assuming 35 days from the day of the test.


Or I guess the 18th.


----------



## rg1 (May 8, 2018)

I have suggestion. Start with one beer, with increment of one, each passing day. The anxiety will increase each passing day and so will the dose. I managed it in a different way. I went to attend an Indian marriage, the party goes on for more than a week ......... Party till you get the result......................


----------



## Reese (May 8, 2018)

It was actually off my mind for a while. Now that it is getting closer, I feel the anxiety building again slightly :/   

Lets just believe we are all going to see a PASS for sure. One more weeks of waiting and it will all be over.


----------



## Szar (May 9, 2018)

I actually heard too many people passed this year and they had to lower the curve to keep the flow of passing engineers down to the historic 60% number ... 

Just saying.


----------



## bripgilb (May 9, 2018)

@Szar did you get you information from an ncees insider? I'm sure there's an embassy somewhere he can live in...


----------



## Szar (May 9, 2018)

bripgilb said:


> @Szar did you get you information from an ncees insider? I'm sure there's an embassy somewhere he can live in...


Alas no.  But many Bothans died to bring us this information.


----------



## JohnMdd (May 11, 2018)

Oh man. It's not killing me, but I am starting to feel a bit antsy. I was supremely confident after the exam, but now that time has passed I don't feel the same... plus, I was happy just to be done with it then. 

I've gathered all the books I used and separated them into two categories: the ones I want to keep for professional use, and the ones I want to try to sell (in other words, only useful for the exam, not real life). But I haven't tried to sell yet. This proves my confidence is less than 100%.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (May 11, 2018)

Stay busy with your life. Don't even come to this board before the result publish. This is a better way to handle this anxiety.


----------



## Szar (May 11, 2018)

Phenomenon083 said:


> Stay busy with your life. Don't even come to this board before the result publish. This is a better way to handle this anxiety.


Or just live in a drunk stupor for the next 2 weeks and proceed to write a book about your drunken journey, making millions and retiring from the engineering field completely with your super model wife and a small 100 Acre Plot of land in New Zealand.  

:beerchug:


----------



## ME_VT_PE (May 11, 2018)

Szar said:


> Or just live in a drunk stupor for the next 2 weeks and proceed to write a book about your drunken journey, making millions and retiring from the engineering field completely with your super model wife and a small 100 Acre Plot of land in New Zealand.
> 
> :beerchug:


I've been in a drunk stupor for the past month. Its like a time machine


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2018)

Briefcase of Steel Reserve should do the trick.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2018)

@ME_VT Why the heck are you on the electrical power forums? Get your drunk behind back in the mechanical forums.

Or the spam forum.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (May 14, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> @ME_VT Why the heck are you on the electrical power forums? Get your drunk behind back in the mechanical forums.
> 
> Or the spam forum.


I go where the action is...


----------



## wvengineer (May 14, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> I go where the action is...


Nice!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (May 15, 2018)

The suspense is always fun!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (May 29, 2018)

Results are starting to come out.  How did everyone do?  

While we are still waiting for some results to come in, the results of the majority of students that studied with us for at least 4 months has been overwhelmingly positive. 

Here's a sneak peek of some of the success emails we have received so far: Electrical PE Review - April 2018 PE Exam *RESULTS*


----------

